# Wich DIY Table Router Recommend me?



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

hey guys, i just used the router by hand, now i want to build some table to get more control and to use some jigs. after search i found like 50 diferents tables, can someone please recommend me some model? i really dont know which will be better 

i want some medium size one, maximun 1m x 1,5m.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

check out kenbo's router table.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/completed-my-router-table-5970/


----------



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Allthumbs27 said:


> check out kenbo's router table.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/completed-my-router-table-5970/


looks very nice, will try to find some plans of some table like these, i was thinking abt make it using MDF


----------

